# 15 / 20 amp question



## GrimBeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm converting a basement room to be an office, and the basement is already wired with 12awg cable and 20 amp breakers. I want to use some outlets that have USB adaptors, but these are only available in 15amp. My questions are:

1. Can I (in Portland Oregon) put a series of 15amp receptacles on a 12awg 20 amp circuit?
2. If yes, is this wise? It will be used for things like laptops, monitors, hard drives etc.
3. I don't see residential applications wired with 20amp receptacles - is there any reason not to use 20amp receptacles for residential?
Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Feb 16, 2017)

Technically you are probably voiding the listing of the Receptacle....But It will likely never be a problem in the real world...Swap in a 15A breaker would make it compliant.


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks Steve - so you think it won't pass inspection? I can't just swap a breaker, there is other stuff on the circuit - I'd have to run a new breaker and new circuit, which I don't want to do because I would have to disturb finished work. I have the 20amp circuit conveniently available, so would prefer to use it. I guess what I want to know is a) do I have to run all 20amp receptacles, or b) can I use 15amp receptacles. I'm thinking it wouldn't be a problem, since it will only have the effect of reducing the theoretical maximum draw on the circuit.


----------



## steveray (Feb 16, 2017)

Is the other "stuff" required to be 20A?


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome!!!


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes - the other 'stuff' (  ) is 20amp. I don't want to change the rest of the circuit.


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2017)

problem solved::::?

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-120154257853&ref=pd_sl_8vkfne7euc_e




http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-...and-USB-Charger-White-R02-T5832-0BW/205554681


----------



## fatboy (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome

1) Can't speak for Portland in particular, but for your application, yes, the unamended 2014 NEC allows multiple 15 or 20 amp receptacle outlets on a 20 ampere circuit. Table 210.21(B)(3) 
2) Should be safe, equipment your using would probably fry on either 15 or 20 amps.
3)See it sometimes, hard to say why it was done that way, could be as simple as they had an excess of 12 ga wire. Maybe they were planning a music studio.....

Not an electrician......


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

Ah! Thanks! So it is possible to do what I want all 20amp!

So my follow on question is - is it _required_? Thanks!


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks Fatboy!


----------



## jwilly3879 (Feb 16, 2017)

Most common receptacles I've seen are only 15 amp but are installed on 20 amp circuits.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Feb 16, 2017)

It is very common, and allowed by Code, to install 15 or 20 amp duplex receptacles on a 20 amp branch circuit.  Only need a 20 amp receptacle if it is a single receptacle.  2014 NEC 210.21 (B) (1) and Table 210.21 (B) (2) and 210.21 (3)


----------



## north star (Feb 16, 2017)

*$ * $*

Also, ...Welcome ***GrimBeeper***  to the Building Codes Forum !  


*$ * $*


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 14, 2017)

210-21(b)(3) Receptacle Ratings

Where connected to a branch circuit supplying two or more receptacles (or outlets), receptacle ratings must correspond with the values listed in Table 210-21(b)(3). Specific receptacle ratings are stipulated for branch circuits that are rated 15, 20, 30, 40, and 50 amperes. A 15-ampere branch circuit can supply 15-ampere receptacles, but not 20-ampere receptacles. A 20-ampere circuit can supply either 15- or 20-ampere receptacles.  

In short 15 or 20 amp receptacles can be used on a 20 amp circuit.
Only 15 amp can be used on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Check the receptacle on the refrigerator circuit, good chance that the breaker is 20-Amp and the Wire is 12/2wg and the receptacle's probably a 15-amp depending on the code year that was used when your home was built. Current codes have GFCI's and AFCI's everywhere now.

In a work shop set-up I like a 20-amp, receptacle, 20-amp breaker with 12/2wg wire because some power tools have a slight power spike when turn on. I once had a radial-arm saw that was on a garage GFCI that tripped all the time.


----------



## JBI (Mar 17, 2017)

The breaker and the wire gauge determine maximum capacity of the circuit. 
Just don't plug a high draw appliance in to an underrated outlet...


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 17, 2017)

Pcinspector, I once had a radial saw on a 12 ga. 20 amp circuit, but I changed the breaker to 15 amps so it would trip before the thermal overload (which took forever to cool down) when the saw would bind.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 18, 2017)

GrimBeeper said:


> I'm converting a basement room to be an office, and the basement is already wired with 12awg cable and 20 amp breakers. I want to use some outlets that have USB adaptors, but these are only available in 15amp. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can I (in Portland Oregon) put a series of 15amp receptacles on a 12awg 20 amp circuit?
> 2. If yes, is this wise? It will be used for things like laptops, monitors, hard drives etc.
> ...


The reason the code allows you to use 15 amp receptacles on a 20 amp circuit is because a 20 a 120 volt appliance has a special plug , one prong is at right angles to the other . So the 20  amp plug wont go into the 15 amp recept . , but the 20 amp recept has an extra slot so 20 or 15 amp plugs can be used .


----------



## ICE (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 19, 2017)

ICE said:


>


good work ice sawhorse , can you show them the 20 a recept ?


----------



## ICE (Mar 19, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> good work ice sawhorse , can you show them the 20 a recept ?


No.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> good work ice sawhorse , can you show them the 20 a recept ?





Ask and ye shall receive



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=http://checkthishouse.com/wp-content/uploads/bathroom-gfci-receptacles-picture-15-amp-and-20-amp-rated.jpg&sp=73ebadf773d8cb4845c8fdf700a93ee7


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 20, 2017)

nice photos saw horse


----------



## ICE (Mar 20, 2017)

The attachment plug that I posted will not fit the receptacle that cda posted.  Other than that, it is a splendid picture.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

ICE said:


> The attachment plug that I posted will not fit the receptacle that cda posted.  Other than that, it is a splendid picture.




Tried it looked close

One up one down, oh that is rank insignia



Pick one


http://www.leviton.com/sites/Satell...rgs=childpagename&pagename=LEV/DefaultWrapper


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 20, 2017)

cda said:


> Tried it looked close
> 
> One up one down, oh that is rank insignia
> 
> ...


Thats strange , which one is not standard , the plug or recept ? I have a 120 v 20 amp recept I know is standard and I had a 230v 20 amp plug that has the flat blade on the wrong side , same as yours . But I thought the 120 v 20a you had was suppose to fit .


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 24, 2017)

"Nice" Ice, how come no one else pointed out this visually obvious difference? (smiling)


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

Correct outlet????


https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...ema-5.jpg&sp=932edc03df5af4ac6e858dec210a7e45


Just have to turn the plug 180??!

https://flic.kr/p/RNyKku


----------

